# Critique Over Fences and On the Flat Please!



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is me and my Warmblood Keystone Express at our first show this summer. I only started him over fences a few months ago. I'll accept any advice or tips. Thanks! And sorry for the overload of photos!

And yes, i realize that we took off waaayyy too soon in the third picture!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous horse. Work on your leg some and you would loook great =)


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! Hes my baby! These pictures are actually quite old. But i havent ridden in a while, so i figured id get some critique for when i go back. First jumping lesson in 2 months tomorrow!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> Thanks! Hes my baby! These pictures are actually quite old. But i havent ridden in a while, so i figured id get some critique for when i go back. First jumping lesson in 2 months tomorrow![/QUOT
> Good luck tomorrow! I know what you mean I wont be able to ride for 6 months and I'm freaking out that I will forget how to ride!!!! I'm sure you two will do fine =P


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

look at that canter  it's gorgeous 

I think you might need to lift your hands up a little, all the photos you seem to be resting on his neck and your legs in jumping.

Good luck for tomorrow though


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

RedTree said:


> look at that canter  it's gorgeous
> 
> I think you might need to lift your hands up a little, all the photos you seem to be resting on his neck and your legs in jumping.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow though


Agree, carry your hands Good luck.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with resting your hands on either side of the crest of the neck at this stage in your jumping career. A crest release is perfectly acceptable.

The biggest problem I see is your are standing in your stirrups and thrusting (your upper body and hips) forward over the jumps instead of bending at the hips. Your hips should be back over your saddle, not in front of the pommel.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Flat: You leg looks ever so slightly forward (there should be a line from your shoulder to your leg), and your heels could go down a little more. Overall your flat is almost perfect except a few little things you can work on. Wish I looked that good on flat. LOL. I'm always leaning forward. 

Jumping: RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE! Move your hands up towards the middle of his neck, and grab some mane if you need to so you don't fall backwards too early on landing. Your leg falls back a lot, work on strengthening them and you should be all good. Other then that I don't see a whole lot wrong, your looking ahead, and you appear to be out of the saddle the right amount. Good luck.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hehe he does have a beautiful canter! I love it. I'll definitely work on strengthening my legs are closing my hip angle. As for my hands, im worried about releasing too much, he rushing fences and i have to be able to keep him in check


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do not turn rushing fences into an excuse to give no release though. Until you are advanced enough to do an auto release it is better to release too much than not enough. 

Work on him waiting and not rushing using ground poles and other means.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I suggest not putting poles after the jump though, because I've had a few problems with that. One time my friend's horse landed on the pole and flipped over because he lost his footing. Never had problems with poles in front though.


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Your leg has slipped back in the first picture and your heel needs to come down a lot. In all of them you need to bend at the hips.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

what kind of bit do you use ?


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> what kind of bit do you use ?


I use a kimberwick on him. I was using a loose ring snaffle, but he was hanging on the bit. Since i switched, he carries himself much better.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

apucke3 said:


> Your leg has slipped back in the first picture and your heel needs to come down a lot. In all of them you need to bend at the hips.


 
Heels. Stupid stupid heels! I was riding with a trainer who never mentioned my heels, then switched trainers. Turns out thats why i was practically kicking myself in the butt over fences! Bend at the hips? Like, fold more?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

SRCM16 said:


> Jumping: RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE! Move your hands up towards the middle of his neck, and grab some mane if you need to so you don't fall backwards too early on landing.



_Why does the OP need to move her hands up towards the middle of the horses neck? If you look at the pictures again, her hands have moved forward to in front of the martingale, which is enough release for these jumps. The first picture shows the horse having slack in the reins!_


_OP, practice your two point on the flat. It will help strengthen your leg. Pick up your hands just a bit (should be an inch or two over the wither), and put a bit more bend in your elbow. Your heel has come up a bit at the canter._


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> Heels. Stupid stupid heels! I was riding with a trainer who never mentioned my heels, then switched trainers. Turns out thats why i was practically kicking myself in the butt over fences! Bend at the hips? Like, fold more?


Yes. Fold more at the hips, like if you were to bend over.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i personally would switch to a different bit. i like a Dring or a full cheek with a french link. hes not doing it badly in these pics, but i get the impression that he is behind the bit. she in the first couple pics how his nose is tucked but the reins are slack ? he needs to be pushing forward into a light contact, which is hard to do with a kimberwicke.

hes a cute guy and you guys look good together !


----------

